# saiga 20 gauge



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

this is my saiga 20 gauge with a 13 Round Magazine.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

I like that!

I want to do the same with a Mossberg 500 20ga ('cause I'm cheap!). Have everything picked out, now I just need my birthday to get here!


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah im cheap thats why i have a 20 gauge and not a 12 gauge. this is my 500 
this is what it looked like stock 

AFTER I CHANGED PARTS


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> this is my saiga 20 gauge with a 13 Round Magazine.


Oh my. That is a SHTF gun right there.


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

berettatoter said:


> Oh my. That is a SHTF gun right there.


EXACTLY!!!

Love it


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Mean-looking little thumper! Nice!


----------



## Garyshome (Nov 6, 2013)

It's only a 20g though.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

it's only a 20 but it will kill about any thing i want to kill with it. if this was someone coming my house i dont think they would walk out.


----------

